
The IM Conversation In Which 19-Year-Old Zuckerberg Decided To Build Facebook - ashconway
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-the-im-conversation-in-which-19-year-old-zuckerberg-decided-to-build-facebook-this-years-100-billion-ipo-2012-1
======
rajdesai225
Very interesting read. It's funny - right before reading this article, I was
talking with a dear frined of mine about FB and what is the problem that it
really solved. My friend gave me really elegant answers with full passion and
conviction. One of his answers was "The great problem that FB solved was to
bring our social circles closer and to enrich...blah, blah, blah... He gave me
almsot 15 minute lecture on how FB has completely changed the world. I agreed
that FB has changed the world today but at the time of starting FB - I really
don't think Zuckerberg was thinking about solving any problem.

From the article - it's very clear that he was simply trying to stick
something but had no clue as to what he was trying to achieve.

I think most business are like that. They really don't know what they are
trying to achieve. It's actually after they become successful that they
connect the dots (as Steve Jobs would put it) and say how they solved the
great problems of our time!

The article was very nice read!

